# Mobile Al.  Contest



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2007)

Tuffy, Cool Smoke, from Va.,  got Grand
Buddy, Big Pig Inc,. from Alexander, Ala, got Reserve

I believe there was 105 teams there.. nice showing, for two good, deserving , guys

OVERALL RANKING
1 Cool Smoke 670.2856 
2 Big Pig Inc 657.7142 
3 QUAU 654.8568 
4 ButtRub com 652.5712 
5 BBQRs Delight 651.4282 
6 Motley Que Crew 649.1428 
7 Smokin Triggers 649.1424 
8 Jiggy Piggy 648.5710 
9 Papa Js 648.5710 
10 LottaBull BBQ 646.2854 
11 EJs Bar B Que 646.2852 
12 Wizards of Que 642.2848 
13 Lazy Bones BBQ 641.7144 
14 Magnolia Smokers 641.1428 
15 Q4U 641.1424 
16 Bad Backs and BBQ 640.5714 
17 Smokers Wild 639.4276 
18 Britts BBQ 638.8568 
19 Bub Ba Q 638.2858 
20 Bill and the Dixie Chick 636.0000 
21 S and B Grillin Machine 635.4288 
22 The ABS Cooking Team 635.4282 
23 Smokin Buffalos 633.7140 
24 J-Mack Cookers 630.2854 
25 Big Green Eggs and Ham 629.1422 
26 Slo Smoked Bunnys Butt 628.5714 
27 Learn2Q com 627.9994 
28 Pork Avenue BBQ 627.4284 
29 APL SMOKERS 627.4284 
30 Jackie and the Butts 627.4280 
31 Red White and Que 625.7142 
32 Bean Bandits 625.7136 
33 Bad to the Bone 625.1428 
34 Carpet Capital Smokers 623.9998 
35 Paw Paws Backyard BBQ 623.9994 
36 Two Little Pigs 623.9992 
37 Mason Dixon Swine 622.2852 
38 Primo Oval Rulers 622.2852 
39 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 621.7136 
40 Tee Waynes Smokin Lipps 620.5708 
41 The Shed BBQ Joint 618.2858 
42 Piggin and Grinnin BBQ A 618.2850 
43 South Pork 617.1428 
44 MDT Smokers 614.8568 
45 Bobby Q 613.7136 
46 Papa Gs Porkers 612.5710 
47 Buttmaster 612.5710 
48 Delta Smoke 612.0000 
49 2 Men and a Pig 611.4284 
50 Bama Breeze Smokers 611.4280 
51 Josh McKinney 610.2850 
52 Sweet Meat Cooking 610.2850 
53 Southern Stiles BBQ 609.1424 
54 Twin Pigs Barbecue 609.1420 
55 Munchees Smokehouse 608.5708 
56 Sweat Hogs 607.9996 
57 Flyin Pig BBQ 607.9994 
58 Bradys Red Eyed Hogs 607.9990 
59 Kudzu Kookers 607.4286 
60 Mountain View Smokers 606.2856 
61 Eddies Smokehouse 605.7144 
62 Spices Smokehouse 604.5708 
63 Fairhope Inn 604.0002 
64 Hog Wild and Pig Crazy 602.2854 
65 Jerry King Midland TX 602.2852 
66 Texas Thunder 601.1428 
67 Bare Bonz 600.5708 
68 American B B Q Co 597.1418 
69 Mad Dawgs Smokehouse 595.9998 
70 Back-Yard Buddies 595.4276 
71 TheGood TheBad TheSwine 593.1428 
72 Over the Fence BBQ FL 592.5710 
73 Chicks in Charge 591.9990 
74 PapaShaka andthe Critter 588.5708 
75 Pitifull Pigs 588.0002 
76 Winnings More Fun 587.9988 
77 JoeJo's BBQ 587.4284 
78 JCs Pit Crew 586.8566 
79 Naheola Pride 586.2856 
80 Big Pig BBQ 585.7142 
81 I Que 585.7142 
82 High Times Smokers 585.7138 
83 Jetts BBQ 584.5714 
84 Slophouse Smokers 582.2850 
85 Crimson Hogs 580.5712 
86 Twisted Pig 579.4282 
87 Big Bad Wolf BBQ Team 576.5706 
88 Bulls BBQ 573.7140 
89 Saucy Q Bar B Que 572.5706 
90 Down Home Char Broilers 567.4280 
91 Mike Hanlons Grill 565.1432 
92 Bay to the Bayou BBQ 561.7138 
93 Smokin Coonasses 561.1424 
94 Wild Boar Cookers 554.8568 
95 Rub it in Rub it in 546.2846 
96 Fall City Smokers 544.5706 
97 5 Oclock Cookers 543.9996 
98 Rib Crib Rollers 532.5712 
99 Boot Legg BBQers 496.5708 
100 Paradise Ridge 460.0000


----------

